# Question about the tapes, Eric



## 13513 (Nov 22, 2006)

I am considering ordering the tapes but would like to ask if they would still be effective if there are a lot of changes going on in my life. I am taking classes, we are planning on moving out of the state, I will be trying to find and hopefully hold down a job, etc. In other words, is this type of treatment portable or would I need to wait until my life calms down a bit and I am in one place for a while? I hope my question makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

That is kindof a tough question in some ways.However, you need at most 40 minutes a day on some sides of the tapes.How long do I have to listen to the program.The program is structured (see enclosed booklet insert) and is completed over 100 days, with rest days allocated in-between. After the initial listening, users are encouraged to listen to the final tape for a little while, to ensure the learned processes are imbedded into the subconscious.In all there are 20 â€˜rest daysâ€™ where no listening of the program is required.What is the listening time of the tapes?All times approximateTape 1 Side 1 = 25 minutes 10 secondsTape 1 Side 2 = 36 minutes and 15 secondsTape 2 Side 1 = 31 minutes 30 secondsTape 2 Side 2 = 28 minutes 42 secondsTape 3 Side 1 = 29 minutes 20 secondsTape 3 Side 2 = 25 minutes 10 secondsIt is structured and you need to be able to stick with it as you use them.They may help with the added stressors as you use them and work on the issues you have. If you think you might not have that kind of time and dedication to them at this time, you might want to wait until things are settled done some. You can also listen to them at night before you go to sleep so there is that option as well.Its protable as long as you can find a comfortable quiet place to listen and have a cd player. You can't drive and listen though or anything like that, its important just to be comfortable and relaxed when listening. Its better to stay with the structure though then listen for a wile and stop and go back to it after weeks.I hope that helps. IF you have any questions though ask away. The best of luck to you in moving and finding a new job etc., that is a lot on your plate.Your question was good and made sense so no worries.


----------



## 13513 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you Eric. I believe I can find time each day to listen, I was just concerned that so much activity in my life and stress may work against me. I guess stress is what the program is all about so maybe I answered my own question. I do also have a bit of a hesitation about the content of the tapes if they are kind of 'new age.'I would not want this to conflict with my own personal religous beliefs. Woul you mind addressing that? I guess I have a particular idea in my head about hypnotherapy. Thanks so much.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I know Marilyn can help with your last question, however I will add a couple of thoughts to it.On the first issue the side effect of the tapes is stress and anxiety reduction and more focused thoughts. On your last question, I have been researching Clinical hypnosis now for about four years in depth. Its very important for one not to confuse it with stage hypnosis used for entertainment.one thing to know off the bat here with clinical hypnotherapy and to remember its a a type of therapy.Hypnosis has been officially recognized since 1958 by the American Medical Association.The American Gastroenterological Association has approved the use of clinical hypnotherapy in the treatment of IBS since 1996.This question has come up quite a few times and it is very in depth to answer some of it so I will go a little at a time.Something else to know, the trance state is a natural state. "Hypnosis is a perfectly normal state that just about everyone has experienced. What we call "highway hypnosis" is a natural hypnotic state. You drive somewhere and don't even remember seeing the usual landmarks. You are on automatic pilot. The natural hypnotic state also exists when you become so involved in a book, TV show or some other activity that everything else is blocked out. Someone can talk to you and you don't even see or hear them. Because you were concentrating, you just slipped into the natural hypnotic state."Modern research on hypnosis shows the tranced state to be a "Heighten state of Focus or awareness." It is also "Hypnosis is a state of mind characterized by relaxed brain waves"What is Hypnosis? What is hypnosis? Hypnosis is a powerful tool for accessing the subconscious mind and achieving personal goals or affecting desired changes. It may be used alone or in conjunction with other therapeutic techniques.Despite its awesome power, there are few techniques less understood, or more plagued by misconceptions. Western medicine has been trying to understand hypnosis since the 1700â€™s. But it has only been within the last two decades that we have truly begun to understand what hypnosis is, and what it can do for us. Unfortunately, many of the misconceptions that have developed over the centuries still exist in peopleâ€™s minds. The average person may think hypnosis is sleep, unconscious, mind control or even magic. These beliefs unfortunately continue to persist. Many misconceptions are perpetuated by novels and films. These misconceptions prevent people, who could benefit from hypnosis, from ever trying it. Those who do often spend their first session unlearning their misconceptions. Hypnosis is not sleep, unconsciousness, mind control or even magic. In fact it is a heightened state of awareness. The person is fully aware, in control and able to respond to requests, either verbally or by a signal. Ask a hypnotized person to make a specific, reasonable movement, he/she will comply. There is no surrender of control or power, no magic. No one can be hypnotized against his or her will; or made to do anything that he or she does not want to. I am going to post more especially about IBS and how digestion works autonomically. Part of hypnotherapy as an IBS treatment has to do with how the body actually physically works.This really doesn't have anything to do with religious beliefs, other then people's personal beliefs and prehaps some important misconceptions on HT itself.I remember once reading about a physicists who works with quart crystals and atom computers there are trying to design. A new age guy was siting with him in a bar in Sedona arizona. The physicistsasked what he did and he said he healed quartz crystals that had run out of energy. The physicists told him what he did and told him there is less energy in a quartz crystal then a piece of cheddar cheese. LOLI know that is not the subject, but thought you might find it funny as I did.I will come back to this. The tapes are designed in a certain way to use imagery, which is really how the brain responds, it responds better to imagry then to actual words. I will post more.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

A couple of important things here in regards to the body. There is a doctor called Dr Gershon, he is basically the father of neurogastroenterology.Embbed in the digestive system is the enteric nervous system, termed the "gut brain.""Gut ThoughtsThough few know about it, humans have a second brain that handles most of the body's digestive functions. Study of the enteric nervous system is a rapidly growing specialty, offering insight into malfunctions of the "gut brain" as well as the more complex cranial brain. Digestion is such a prosaic function that most people prefer not to think about it. Fortunately, they don't have to â€" at least not with the brain in their heads. Though few know about it, humans (and other animals) have a second brain that handles most digestive functions. "http://www.kiwiterapi.dk/whiplash/frames/gutthoughts.htmVery good articleA brain in the head, and one in the gut http://www.iht.com/articles/2005/08/24/hea...nce/snbrain.php


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks, Eric for all the good info for cdette!In answer to your religious/new age concerns, Mike has addressed this previously many times - He is a Christian, and would never use any new age imagery - Here is his reply regarding this - made many years ago:


> quote: Religious Concerns and Imagery The Imagery of the crystals and the companion are only used as a means to get the feeling of childhood stories, and wonderment, and a lot of that imagery is based on the British culture, with castles, etc. There are absolutely NO new age learnings of any kind, implied or overt. Hypnosis cannot nor will not change any of your beliefs. You are always in control. If you have concerns regarding this, contact me via the website - www.ibscds.com.I can catagorically state that no 'New-Age' intention was meant or is included in the development of the program. I too have my Christian faith and would not compromise it.Best Regards, Mike


Many questions regarding the CDs can be found on the FAQ thread on this forum - link below.( Btw, they no longer carry the cassette tape format, but the use of the word "tapes" has stuck as that was the original.)http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...0261/m/76210974We have had several people ask about the use of hypnotherapy and its compatibility with religious beliefs, and the bottom line is that even though clinical hypnotherapy NEVER takes you over in any way, as you are always in control, Mike realizes that a person's upbringing and faith beliefs can be very strong, and if you feel any kind of problem with it, then do what you feel is right for you. It has gone both ways - some have opted not to do the program due to religious faith, yet take all manner of medication, which can and does alter perception and has an effect on the body - and we have had others, that were reluctant, but were so fed up with other meds, methods not working, that they decided to go for it, and were so glad they did...Feel free to ask Eric or myself any specific questions you may have, but do take a peek at the threads on this forum and Mike's website as well for more complete information.As for myself, Eric encouraged me to try the program, after years of suffering, nothing helping, and I am glad he did... the sessions are so lovely and calming and peaceful, and for most folks, the do address the IBS and related symptoms - but at the very least, they help you sleep better and feel calm...All the best to you and welcome to the BB!


----------



## 13513 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you Marilyn. I will read the other posts but I feel more assured now that you han Ecic have answered my questions. Thank you both for your time and support. One day I would like to be one of those people who have a good positive report to share.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi cdette and welcome to our BB. Marilyn and Eric gave you great feedback already but If it helps, I'll add a little about your concern in regards to the tapes conflicting with religion as I had the same concerns. I have to admit when I purchased the tapes last december my faith wasn't as deep as it is today, but I still asked my Lord for guidance in prayer before purchasing the tapes. You could also talk to your Pastor or church official about it if need be. As Eric said, Hypnosis has gotten a bad wrap from tv shows in the past for entertainment value. I'm sure you've watched a show or two where they hypnotize people on stage and make them bark like a dog, etc, etc... This isn't what it's all about at all. It's not voodoo or hocus pocus or anything like that. Not in this case. They are very relaxing, and for most people, they just work. I've gotten great results from listening to Mike's program. Results will vary but in my case I saw some results within a few weeks. Gradually over the past year I've gotten better and better and can honetly say my life is just about back to normal. I go anywhere, anytime. Today my wife and I went Shopping for 4 hours looking for Christmas decorations for the yard. We searched everywhere for a nativity set for the front yard with no luck, but the important thing is I was able to do this, whereas if you read up on posts from last year you will see that I was a total mess. I couldn't be in a store more than 5/10 minutes. Sorry for getting off track here, my fingers wouldn't stop typing. Back to the reason I responded, as marilyn said, I also had to weigh the tapes over taking meds the rest of my life. I tried antidepressants among many many other things. 1, they didn't work and 2, I didn't like the state of mind they put me in. Good luck with whatever you decide, and God Bless.


----------



## 13513 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Brett. You are right. TV has given hypnosis a hokey kind of reputation but you all and Mike's post as well has make me feel a lot better about seeking help in this way. I believe God can use a number of ways to help people. I have been considering the tapes quite a bit the last couple of days. Maybe they would be a nice Christmas gift for myself. Thanks again for your help and insight.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

You might be interested to know that we as human beings are actually *designed* and *wired* to be able to go into trance--as Eric [I think] says, it's a natural state. medically, anatomically, physiologically, our bodies and brains are structured for it. So if you believe a Creator designed us--whoever that might be--consider that that Creator put that in there.  And given the good things it can do for us, as a kindness, *I* think.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Very good point, AO, and well put - I think in the bible it does mention - as you think, so shall you be... and also to think about lovely things; so much of the time we are bombarded with negatives it becomes so automatic. when we stop to take time to relax and tune in as with HT, it is actually more in harmony to the way the Creator wants us to be anyway, I think... so good comments there..


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Well said, AO. It is probably the source of a lot of the spirituality amongst our species.Mark


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

As most people know HT has been used successfully for child birth for pain.also"Previous research found that hypnotherapy affects an area of the brain that processes emotional response to painful stimuli and that it can also reduce levels of gastric acid produced by the stomach."as well as the state might help downregulation of endorphines to the gut for pain relief and of course stress and anxiety reduction. Its interesting to note how HT helps anxeity and stress reduction, much like many relaxation techiques. There are a lot of studies done now on some of the reasons HT works for IBS, although more work needs to be done.also fyi from Mayo"Myths about hypnosisIf you've ever seen hypnotism used as entertainment in a stage act, you've probably witnessed several of the myths about hypnosis in action. Legitimate clinical hypnotherapy practiced by a qualified professional is not the same process as that performed on stage.Myth: When you're under hypnosis, you surrender your free will.Reality: Hypnosis is a heightened state of concentration and focused attention. When you're under hypnosis, you don't lose your personality, your free will or your personal strength.Myth: When you're under hypnosis, the hypnotherapist controls you.Reality: You do hypnosis voluntarily for yourself. A hypnotherapist only serves as a knowledgeable guide or facilitator.Myth: Under hypnosis, you lose consciousness and have amnesia.Reality: A small number of people who go into a very deep hypnotic state experience spontaneous amnesia. However, most people remember everything that occurred under hypnosis.Myth: You can be put under hypnosis without your consent.Reality: Successful hypnosis depends on your willingness to experience it. Even with voluntary participation, not everyone can be led into a hypnotic state."http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hypnosis/SA00084Deep prayer is what? A highly focused state or awareness?


----------

